
Ask HN: What are the best options to switch from Mandrill? - negrit
For some reasons Mailchimp decided to merge his Mandrill service under is main Mailchimp business.<p>They sent out an email yesterday for all Mandrill users to merge their accounts. Which I have done.<p>However, I&#x27;m not happy at all how things are right now:
- The merger was buggy and painful
- The pricing is ridiculous. I have to pay a $10 fee just to be allowed to use their service
- I now have to use 2 separates websites instead of one 
- mailchimp.com is hard to use<p>So, I&#x27;m not happy with how things are going and I&#x27;m thinking of leaving mailchimp for another service. What do you guys recommend?
======
detaro
See the various threads about the change, tons of alternatives are
discussed/advertised:
[https://hn.algolia.com/?query=Mandrill&sort=byPopularity&pre...](https://hn.algolia.com/?query=Mandrill&sort=byPopularity&prefix&page=0&dateRange=all&type=story)
/
[https://hn.algolia.com/?query=Mandrill&sort=byDate&prefix&pa...](https://hn.algolia.com/?query=Mandrill&sort=byDate&prefix&page=0&dateRange=all&type=story)

------
cristoirmac
Take a look at SparkPost which is very developer friendly and a 100k free tier
[https://www.sparkpost.com/mandrill-migration-
guide](https://www.sparkpost.com/mandrill-migration-guide)

